
The Computer Language Benchmarks Game - mboroi
http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/
======
jerven
I like the idea of the Game, as long as you see it as a game ;)

For real performance comparisons I think the rules are not really followed all
that well. Many tests end up being how quickly can you execute tuned assembly
or use memory arena's with out being denied access.

Still an interesting collections and certainly useful but take the limits of
these tests into consideration before using it to claim anything.

~~~
igouy
> before using it to claim anything

Also read the backgrounders :)

[http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/why-measure-toy-
benc...](http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/why-measure-toy-benchmark-
programs.html)

[http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/dont-jump-to-
conclus...](http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/dont-jump-to-
conclusions.html)

[http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/for-programming-
lang...](http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/for-programming-language-
researchers.html)

